# New Lizard Discovered - Completely Legless



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

*Scientists discover legless lizard... and no it's not a snake*



> Zoologists say the 14-inch lizards, which were discovered in a remote region of Brazil, South America, are an official new species.
> 
> Scientists today claimed to have discovered a new species of lizard - with no legs.
> The mottled-brown reptile is nearly identical to a snake - complete with a full coating of scales, pointed nose and sharp fangs.
> But unlike snakes, Bachia Oxyrhinas - like the slowworm - are unable to dislocate their jaws to eat oversized prey, have external ear openings, and boast tiny eyelids.










*23rd October 2008* 
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...cientists-discover-legless-lizard--snake.html*


----------



## SCam (Oct 24, 2008)

wow!!! nice to kno


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool, still more herps out there then.


----------



## pete12 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweet, thats awesome


----------



## Snakekid (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats amazing! I can't believe it!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## eipper (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all,

It seems that some here think that new reptile species are something that happens very ocasionally....in Australia alone this year has had 3 new leaf tails, 1 new oedura (with more coming) about 20 new skinks described and more of a few things that maybe out later this year

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## cooper123 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats so cool


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 13, 2008)

Completely Legless? This, also, reminds me of my first missus


----------

